
Show HN: GO ES –  Golang event sourcing made easy - z0mbie42
https://github.com/z0mbie42/goes
======
z0mbie42
Any feedback welcome.

One question for advanced GO devs: Is it possible to refactor the Call
function to accept a struct instead of a pointer for the Aggregate parameter ?

Here I wasn't able because Aggregate is an interface and gorm need a pointer.
So you can't Save an interface because it's not a concrete type.

